
Google's Game Changing Chrome Translator - John C. Dvorak - gr366
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2361433,00.asp
======
ableal
_One of the biggest problems in the world today is the language barriers
between countries and cultures._

That idea could use a second thought ...

